# my horse bucks when i try to run him



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you had his teeth, saddle and back checked?

How old is the horse and how long is he in training?

What is your experience training/riding horses?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i agree with duffy check the tack. that usually is the main factor for the buck enless the horse is green


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to say I agree with checking tack and everything.

I had a mare I was asked to work with who apparently was a bronc with anything past a relaxing trail ride with a rider just sitting there. We only had a few little bucks, but I never got a bronc ride out of her. I treated her (a very green 5 yr old) the same as I would any horse I wasn't previously partnered/regularly riding. I did walk/trot/canter on her and we were good to go with no bucks, and even very little attitude after letting her know my first and second rides that I was calling the shots and I expected her to listen, and that she would eventually do what I requested. I was much more experienced than the woman that was originally riding her, and either it was her horrible seat (that slammed down on her back every stride) or the fact that this mare realised that she could have a bronc fit with this rider (even without getting her off, but her retreating and tippy-toeing around everything afterwards), but knew that I would correct even the small things that were blatantly obvious leading up to the bucking.

I guess I've rambled a bit, but my basic points were that it could be the tack, your riding, or your experience level. I don't know how you ride or how experienced you are, so I can't say that it probably is one of those, but I will say that checking all the tack would be a great place to start. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How do you ask this horse to "run" ? And which gait are you trying to get.. a trot, a canter, a gallop?


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Did you lunge or otherwise warm your horse up before you decided to run?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Well before you can stop the problem, you have to find out why your horse is doing this. There are 3 reasons he could be doing this:
1) Pain.
2) Too much energy. 
3) Lack of training. 

First have a vet check him out and make sure he's not in any pain, and he's sound. Second, you should either teach you horse the one rein stop, or get a trainer to help you. The one rein stop has really helped my horse when he decided he didn't want to stop, or he didn't want to back up and decided to try and rear instead. Whatever you do, if this gets dangerous, please call a trainer.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I am guaranteeing that almost 90% of the time bucking will be caused from: 1) Ill fitting tack, tooth pain, lameness, or sore spots, or possibly if he had ever been abused he may associate running with pain, so by bucking he is trying to escape the pain he feels in his head. Or, 2) A horse that hasn't got a good foundation in training, or hasn't had to much time being trained, or has had a bad trainer. 3) THE RIDER. Most likely this will be the cause. 

The remaining 10% may be simply the horse. My OTTB had a bad bucking problem, ugh, I tried _everything_ but as soon as this horse started respecting me, and trusting me, the bucking disappeared. He had used his energy for bucking, now I give him a job when he has energy welling up in him like a fountain. I go over grids if I feel he is about to explode. Give your horse a JOB, dont just randomly run and lope through pastures all the time. 

Anyhow, I am assuming its the RIDER.

If you are confusing him by telling him to run, by kicking him and unconsciously pulling back on the reins he will get confused. But IMO, most likely he needs to go back to the basics of training. I think you are rushing him to fast. Establish walking in lead, and trotting in lead, and then walking, trotting, loping in saddle until you have complete control over him, and then, and only then maybe attempt running.

You cant expect your horse to behave perfectly if his ground training basics arent in place. 

Dont be the rider who gallops all night and never stops to think of their horse, or how THEY are riding.

My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

My old gelding did this and he was out in his back. Because his tack was fit to him and yes it was his back after i had the chiropractor come out.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> Dont be the rider who gallops all night and never stops to think of their horse, or how THEY are riding.


That is exactly what my horse's old owners did, they didn't ride often, but when they did they galloped through fields...I had to practically reprogram my horse when I got him, because all he would do was run! *sigh* Some people just have no idea...


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

xxGallopxx said:


> That is exactly what my horse's old owners did, they didn't ride often, but when they did they galloped through fields...I had to practically reprogram my horse when I got him, because all he would do was run! *sigh* Some people just have no idea...


I know right! The horse never has any job to do, all he has to do is walk, trot, lope and gallop! He has never really learned. He has never really learned how to listen to the rider, all he does is RUN! Its sad to see horses like this ): They actually _enjoy_ jobs given to them!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> I know right! The horse never has any job to do, all he has to do is walk, trot, lope and gallop! He has never really learned. He has never really learned how to listen to the rider, all he does is RUN! Its sad to see horses like this ): They actually _enjoy_ jobs given to them!


Yep. I agree. My horse is one of those ''oooo what are we gonna do now?'' kinds of horses. He loves learning new things. He's a great all around horse. It's sad to think that he was just left in the pasture unless his old owner wanted to get on him and gallop. No wonder he started cribbing... Luckily, I conquered both of those things though


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

xxGallopxx said:


> Yep. I agree. My horse is one of those ''oooo what are we gonna do now?'' kinds of horses. He loves learning new things. He's a great all around horse. It's sad to think that he was just left in the pasture unless his old owner wanted to get on him and gallop. No wonder he started cribbing... Luckily, I conquered both of those things though


AHH, I want your recipe for stopping cribbing! My horse is worked daily, has a pasture mate, has toys to play with, has food to munch on all day, and he _still_ cribs. The inside of their run in shelter has every wright angle chewed off to now everything is like round in their... *Sigh* So, how do you conquer this evil thing?


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> AHH, I want your recipe for stopping cribbing! My horse is worked daily, has a pasture mate, has toys to play with, has food to munch on all day, and he _still_ cribs. The inside of their run in shelter has every wright angle chewed off to now everything is like round in their... *Sigh* So, how do you conquer this evil thing?


Ok, well after you clear up with your vet that your horse doesn't have ulcers or anything.... Here's what I did: I bought this The Dare Cribbing Control Collar Schutz Brothers (Equine - Stable Equipment Supplies - Cribbing) It 
doesn't have to be nearly as tight as the weaver brand of cribbing collar... My horse NEVER cribs in his pen anymore. He only tries when he's tied up to his ''post'' and even then, he only tries *sometimes* Yes, it's a little pricey, but I highly recommend it. Joker's collar has been through many rainstorms, and it's still in fantastic condition


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just make sure you're not bracing your elbows and getting into his face. Any time I canter my horse in an open field, he will throw in a small buck to tell me I'm not being supple enough in my arms and hitting him in the mouth. Once I follow his motion more smoothly, he settles into a nice canter.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

well he is an 11 year old gelding. he used to be a barrel horse around age nine. he just had his teeth floated and was just shoed. he also doesnt want to walk a strait line. he walks like he is drunk until you make him sweet a lil. ive been ridding for ten years but never had one do this to me. all my other horses rare up and i can deal with that. but this is my first with a bucking horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

dakotanight said:


> well he is an 11 year old gelding. he used to be a barrel horse around age nine. he just had his teeth floated and was just shoed. he also doesnt want to walk a strait line. he walks like he is drunk until you make him sweet a lil. ive been ridding for ten years but never had one do this to me. all my other horses rare up and i can deal with that. but this is my first with a bucking horse.


Were the brakes on?

(lots of bucking is due to kicking the horse forward with a hand in their mouth)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

xxGallopxx said:


> There are 3 reasons he could be doing this:
> 1) Pain.
> 2) Too much energy.
> 3) Lack of training.


I think rider error needs to be added here. I know someone who has a very well-trained dressage Thoroughbred. He's an excellent ride, but if you as a rider do something wrong, he'll make sure you know by way of a buck, sidestep, or just grumpiness in general.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

What happens if he has to much energy? how can you solve that cause, i have the same problem with my horse.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

dakotanight said:


> well he is an 11 year old gelding. he used to be a barrel horse around age nine. he just had his teeth floated and was just shoed. he also doesnt want to walk a strait line. he walks like he is drunk until you make him sweet a lil. ive been ridding for ten years but never had one do this to me. all my other horses rare up and i can deal with that. but this is my first with a bucking horse.


The part about not walking a straight line makes me believe it is a saddle fit issue.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DraftXDressage said:


> The part about not walking a straight line makes me believe it is a saddle fit issue.


Or a rider issue. No consistent contact with the legs, hands all over, shifting weight in the saddle.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

mls said:


> Or a rider issue. No consistent contact with the legs, hands all over, shifting weight in the saddle.


Fair point.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

whispering willow said:


> What happens if he has to much energy? how can you solve that cause, i have the same problem with my horse.


excess energy you can lunge before hand but dont expect it to solve all your problems. the more you lunge him the more fit he gets and the longer it takes to tire him out.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I think rider error needs to be added here. I know someone who has a very well-trained dressage Thoroughbred. He's an excellent ride, but if you as a rider do something wrong, he'll make sure you know by way of a buck, sidestep, or just grumpiness in general.


Yes I know...I knew I was forgetting something. I was about to post OH AND RIDER ERROR TOO but someone said it right before me. :wink:


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

dakotanight said:


> well he is an 11 year old gelding. he used to be a barrel horse around age nine. he just had his teeth floated and was just shoed. he also doesnt want to walk a strait line. he walks like he is drunk until you make him sweet a lil. ive been ridding for ten years but never had one do this to me. all my other horses rare up and i can deal with that. but this is my first with a bucking horse.


_All_ your horses rear up? :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why do you even need to run him? You have to warm-up the horse before the run (and BTW those with cold backs may throw bucks too). The fact the horse doesn't want to relax and walk straight is indeed either pain or the rider's fault.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

natisha said:


> _All_ your horses rear up? :shock:



I'm hoping it was a typo too...:shock:


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I'm hoping it was a typo too...:shock:


In that case, it's probably a rider error. But who knows?!?! Seriously though dude, get a trainer to help you before you get hurt.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

dakotanight said:


> well he is an 11 year old gelding. he used to be a barrel horse around age nine. he just had his teeth floated and was just shoed. he also doesnt want to walk a strait line. he walks like he is drunk until you make him sweet a lil. ive been ridding for ten years but never had one do this to me. all my other horses rare up and i can deal with that. but this is my first with a bucking horse.


If this is the horse you have posted in horse forums virtual barn, I looked at him, and in the description it said "He has no bucks or rears." So, if that was true up until recently, than its is most defiantly pain related.



whispering willow said:


> What happens if he has to much energy? how can you solve that cause, i have the same problem with my horse.


My horse bucked out of hyperness, and solving that was lunging, and not randomly running before he has had a chance to warm up with walking, and trotting, and he knows I am in control. :lol:



natisha said:


> _All_ your horses rear up? :shock:


Lol, when I read that all of the OP's horses rear I got scared, for the _horses_ :shock: If that is really the case, then I am guessing its totally the riders fault. Whether they have been riding for 10 years, or one day.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

when i said all my horses rear up i ment that when i did something wrong they would let me kno by rearing up but that didnt happen but like two times. this is the first time ive had a horse buck to tell me somethings wrong. i should have been more clear sorry. but he is the one i have posted on here. i need him to run because im trying to do barrels with him. could having a cut on his face from barbed wire be part of the problem?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If some of your horses rear and some buck, get a trainer. Rearing is unacceptable (and very dangerous) behavior, as well as bucking. And no, you are not supposed to run whether barrels or out of fun until you warm up and stretch all those muscles first.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

dakotanight said:


> *when i said all my horses rear up i ment that when i did something wrong they would let me kno by rearing up* but that didnt happen but like two times. this is the first time ive had a horse buck to tell me somethings wrong. i should have been more clear sorry. but he is the one i have posted on here. i need him to run because im trying to do barrels with him. could having a cut on his face from barbed wire be part of the problem?


Horses can absolutely, clearly tell you something is wrong, without needing to rear up. They clearly need some training done to them. To have a horse _*rear*_ to tell you something is wrong, is way, way, way off, not to mention dangerous.

Sorry, but when you have horses that buck, and horses that rear, then clearly something in their training program is _not_ working.

How long have you been working barrels with him?

Do you have a trainer?

If you think that your horses are rearing, or bucking to tell you something is wrong, than most likely, something is wrong. Get it checked out by a vet, a farrier, a saddle fitter, and a *trainer*.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I gather this is the horse under discussion:

"loves little kids, sweet and very gentle. he is built like a tank and has a wonderful build. is bomb proof and loves to get up and go, has a lot of energy in him for an 11 year old. has no bite, buck, or kick in him, quick to learn and easy to work with. he dont care were you take him or what you do to him as long as ur paying attention to him."










Just trying to get things straight in my mind.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know what you consider "running," but when i run my horse i let him gallop across one of the fields near me. He often bucks, but it's always just over-excited "i finally get to go" bucks. Again, check for pain, but excess energy is always a possibility.


----------

